# SS, Xtant, Sony, Hifonics amps - My listings



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

I listed some amps on Ebay tonight. Wasn't sure if anyone would be interested in them on here, except for maybe the Ref 200. If interested, PM me and I will sell for less on here unless it is sold already (I can only hope, right?  ) If you want gut shots, it's no problem but all work fine and I have looked inside myself.

f1nd a d3al | eBay


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

I listed an Autotek SX5750 also. Both Soundstreams, 1 Sony and the Autotek are left.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

No interest in the SS Ref 200?? hmmm


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Only the Soundstream amps left. interesting. I am going to list a few MTX amps tonight or tomorrow if anyone is interested, PM me for a better deal on here.


----------

